# Cedar Shake Roofing



## BrowningBAR (Oct 23, 2009)

I just had a new roof put on my home. The old roof was Cedar Shake. To save $500-$1100 we opted not to rent a dumpster (or two) and not to pay for it to be hauled away. This leaves me with quite a lot of Cedar shingles at my disposal.

Are these worth burning (obviously nail removal is needed on those that have any on them)? Are they treated with something that shouldn't be burned in a stove? Would you burn them?

What are your thoughts? If they are worth burning will the burn really hot or no different than most wood?


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Oct 23, 2009)

BrowningBAR said:
			
		

> I just had a new roof put on my home. The old roof was Cedar Shake. To save $500-$1100 we opted not to rent a dumpster (or two) and not to pay for it to be hauled away. This leaves me with quite a lot of Cedar shingles at my disposal.
> 
> Are these worth burning (obviously nail removal is needed on those that have any on them)? Are they treated with something that shouldn't be burned in a stove? Would you burn them?
> 
> What are your thoughts? If they are worth burning will the burn really hot or no different than most wood?



They make outstanding kindling if you have the room to store it.


----------



## afblue (Oct 23, 2009)

They will burn hot and fast, they are def well seasoned I wouldnt be concerned with the nails, you will just have them in your ashes when you are done. I dont know if they get treated or not, and def dont burn them if they are painted. I wouldnt burn them solely on their own, but would mix them in with some hardwood.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Oct 23, 2009)

Good! Those were the responses I was looking for. I have the room, they aren't painted, so in the stove they go!

Thanks.


----------



## billb3 (Oct 23, 2009)

It's possible they were treated to resist mildew (more common in high humidity areas).
But that's probably long gone via evaporation and UV.

Out west they are often treated for fire-resistance, but I think it's done like pressure treated  for soil contact wood.
(probably printed on the back of the shingle, too)


----------



## Nonprophet (Oct 23, 2009)

BrowningBAR said:
			
		

> I just had a new roof put on my home. The old roof was Cedar Shake. To save $500-$1100 we opted not to rent a dumpster (or two) and not to pay for it to be hauled away. This leaves me with quite a lot of Cedar shingles at my disposal.
> 
> Are these worth burning (obviously nail removal is needed on those that have any on them)? Are they treated with something that shouldn't be burned in a stove? Would you burn them?
> 
> What are your thoughts? If they are worth burning will the burn really hot or no different than most wood?



Used cedar shakes are my favorite kindling!  They're usually bone-dry, they split super easy with my axe, and they store/stack nice and flat.  

If you have a cat stove you might worry a little about fouling the cat if they're treated, but, if you're only using them as kindling to start the fire the bypass damper isn't activated anyway so the smoke is going right up the stack......

NP


----------



## Ratman (Oct 23, 2009)

Wow...I would find a way to determine if they contain a moisture treatment or not. Some even contain fire treatment.

Here is why I would not burn them:

Cedar shakes and cedar shingles can be CCA treated or not CCA treated. CCA stands for chromated copper arsenate. CCA is a preservative that inhibits the growth of mildew, mold and fungus and helps keep insects from eating away your beautiful cedar roof. CCA cedar can make your roof last longer, but CCA is NOT A FIRE TREAMENT. Cedar that has been fire treated is available, but your roofer will have to special order it. CCA treated cedar normally cost 15 - 20% more than non-CCA cedar. Most cedar roofs are not CCA treated.

*CCA is no longer used for most residential products*. CCA was the dominant wood preservative for residential building products until the end of 2003. CCA-treated wood has gone into millions of outdoor decks and playgrounds over the years.

It is highly effective, but it made a lot of people nervous *because it contains arsenic (a known human carcinogen)*, chromium, and copper. The worry was that chemicals leaching out of the wood over time might be a health hazard, especially to children.


----------

